# Joystick location?



## leroyz71 (Dec 16, 2005)

Where do you jeep guys mount your plow controller? I have a 95 YJ that i'm putting a 6-1/2' meyers on and was trying to figure a good location for the joystick. I was thinking of maybe mounting it on the stick shifter or the dash loction where the rear dfrost switch would go. Any thoughts?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Mine are on the gear shift.


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

My Slickstick on my 92 YJ is mounted to the dash in front of the 4wd indicator. It screws upwards into the dash, the wires going through the gauge plastic and behind the dash before going through the firewall. Down where the fog/rear wiper switch is the toggle that switches between main and plow headlights.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

When I plowed with a manual trans YJ I mounted mine to the front of the center console, easy to get to and no reaching for the dash.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

On my 04 Rubicon its on the face of the dash just in fornt of the ignition key. Works great there with the auto trans.


----------



## RH31379 (Jan 29, 2009)

On my 87 i have it mounted to through the windshield kracket so i can reach it and rest my arm on teh window


----------



## softpathcarpet (Oct 27, 2008)

I mounted my Slik stick to some steel gas piping I bought at the local hardware store
Total cost ...about 8 bucks
It just slips (firmly) into forward cup holder and is in the perfect place when shifting from Drive to Reverse on a auto trans.
Total install time.. 10 minutes (1 minute to install, 9 minutes drinking beer and patting myself on the back)
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## Luppy (Oct 6, 2003)

Touchpad here. Heavy duty velcro on the armrest does it for me.
Easy to just lift it off when I gotta get out of the vehicle. I'm a lefty so it's the perfect setup for me.









edit: I know the thread was from a year ago and resurrected by the poster before
me but the info may help some newbs with their setups.


----------



## softpathcarpet (Oct 27, 2008)

Pics as promised


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

We have two jeeps, first one is a 1972 CJ-5 with 3 speed trans, the slik stik is on the shifter. The second is a 95 YJ with auto trans and we mounted that one to the front of the center consol so that it doesn't interfeer with the cup holders. Now as you can see here everybody has thier own thing. The best thing is sit in the drivers seat and hold your controler in different locations to see what is the most comfortable for you.


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)

I'm going to try and make a version of that cup holder mount for my snoway controller Thumbs Up


----------



## martyman (Nov 11, 2000)




----------



## danskool (Jan 5, 2010)

My Factory Snow way switch box broke. Tossed it. I made my own control stick. With my controls at my finger tips i can keep my hand on the stick shift.

My plow has power down so i Had to install a relay pack under the hood so i can keep all the control of the plow and then some.kept it simple on the stick..


----------



## MarineSniper (Nov 25, 2009)

Mounted my toggle switches for my Meyer on the center console (aftermarket) along with my back plow control, strobe switch, and back up spot light. On the front is the remote for the back up camera (on/off). Kept my original toggles hooked up (disconnected) and intact, located to the left side of steering wheel just in case of any issues in the field.


----------



## snowplowdog (Nov 26, 2009)

I have a 90 YJ with a 5 speed. I mounted the joystick to the gearshifter so I can reach it easily.


----------

